# WOO HOO!!!!!!!



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

We tagged along to Scottish VAG's mega meet at Knockhill Race Circuit today. Since we sponsored the Best in Show competition, we presented the trophy....but our surprise came when we discovered we'd won The Best Club Stand            [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]




























Just thought I'd let you know ......and we had a fab day out too 8)

Hev x


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Is that good? You sponsored and won? :roll:

Whatever... sounds like 'A' level time... :lol: :lol:

Glad you had a good day... [smiley=cheers.gif]

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> Is that good? You sponsored and won? :roll:


Definitely good! We sponsored a completely different category (the same one we sponsored back in February)....nobody knew that this category existed and considering there was 10 different clubs represented, I think we did not do too badly to walk away with a trophy for BEST CLUB STAND 

The Scottish contingent of the TTOC who were there clubbed together to sponsor the trophy in the club name...no membership fees were used in the sponsorship - I'm NOT adding this as a derogatory comment to the club (it was our choice and nobody else got a voice) but I don't want anyone to come back and whinge about club money being used for a regional meet that someone may not have any inclination to support.

Hev x


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

Good shout.....you just reminded me I owe trev a fiver towards the trophy


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Is that good? You sponsored and won? :roll:
> ...


Oi don't forget the English visitors :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

well done 

wish i could have been there 

when im on my 5 weeks off rotation im going to go to loads of meets just to get out of the house


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Is that good? You sponsored and won? :roll:
> ...


 Was a great day out and a lot of effort was put into this event all the money we raised is going to a child hospice, and was up to the Scottish members who went if they wanted to contribute to the purchase of the trophy, as Hev said no club money was used for the purchase of the trophy's and here's hoping we raised more money than the event in February


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice one guys Trev did you get your cash from Andrew Andrew do you have any thing for me


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Nice one guys Trev did you get your cash from Andrew Andrew do you have any thing for me


cheers mate got it, & gave Andrew the virosol and the way he took off from knockhill dont think there wont be much left :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hev,

Are you Heff4Heather on YouTube? :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> Hev,
> 
> Are you Heff4Heather on YouTube? :wink:


Nope - don't even have an account on YouTube - why?

Hev x


----------

